# BD Trenabol Depot 25 ml



## BigBird (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of this being legit product??  _Looks_ legit (although this doesn't mean everything) but 25 ml vials aren't all that common.  It's 100mg/ml of Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate, aka Tren Hex.  

I'm trying to do as much research as possible.  So far, one poster in another forum posted similar question about three (3) months ago.  Then, end of February (6 weeks later) he replied that results were amazing and product is gtg.  His vial looks exactly like mine.  Yes, I should've posted a pic but thought perhaps there are others around here that might know of or heard about this BD stuff being legit.  Obviously the source must be considered b/c it's not impossible to duplicate labels but the hologram in the flip top as well the label are two promising aspects.  In addition, I trust my source but he's at the mercy of his source and then his source's source and so on and so forth...


----------



## Imosted (Apr 22, 2011)

post a pic


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2011)

Its old BD,its can be only fake -copy!


----------



## BigBird (Apr 22, 2011)

Two pics are attached below as .bmp files.  Print hard to read due to pathetic camera phone.  Date of manufacture is "09 2010" and Use by Date is "09 2016."  Dates are printed in blue and "Trenabol Depot is in red print.  Rest of print is in black.  Flip-top is clear/opaque with hologram.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like old BD. Pic posted in 2004

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/steroid-pictures/32418-british-dragon.html


----------



## GMO (Apr 23, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Two pics are attached below as .bmp files.  Print hard to read due to pathetic camera phone.  Date of manufacture is "09 2010" and Use by Date is "09 2016."  Dates are printed in blue and "Trenabol Depot is in red print.  Rest of print is in black.  Flip-top is clear/opaque with hologram.




It looks like one of the BD copies made by IP...it will likely be underdosed.


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 23, 2011)

IP owns the rights to BD, QV and DK now. None are as good as the originals, but if you get the right batch it will do it's job.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I'll start it and keep y'all posted as to how I think/feel it's dosed.  Also be stacking it with Winstrol Depot and Test.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> IP owns the rights to BD, QV and DK now. None are as good as the originals, but if you get the right batch it will do it's job.



Wrong. Ip has nothing to do with BD now. It is a new state of the art facility as of last year. IP, QV, and DK are long gone busted.

"The company was completely restructured in beginning of 2008 and has at that time made a new business plan which includes manufacturing in a new WHO-GMP certified factory by all GMP standards and guidelines. British Dragon products are currently in Phase 2 of clinical trials and once all documentation is finished the first batch of products should be available in May 2009. British Dragon will initially register its products in several countries worldwide â€“ Two Asian Countries, Two Countries in East Europe, and Four South American Countries. In these countries British Dragon Products will be available in pharmacies with doctors prescription for legal use."


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2011)

PRIDE. said:


> but if you get the right batch it will do it's job.



Man, I'm glad I'm not shooting the crap you have.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 23, 2011)

100% fake!


----------



## eman909 (Mar 11, 2012)

hi their. I just scored the same exact gear! 25 ml tren hex BD from my partner. when I saw it I was a little skeptical about the product since its a 25 ml bottle. my supplier is known for supplying legit gear so I'm pretty sure its legit. I'll reply in three to four weeks and let y'all know how this gear turns out.


----------



## lpb1337 (May 29, 2012)

I can confirm it's legit. I am on my second cycle. I read online it is a counterfeit copy of British Dragon, but the its good to go. I have used decabol, trenabol depot, and andropen 275. All good stuff. On my first cycle I ran 200mg of tren depot stacked with 575ml andropen per week for around 14 weeks b/c I tapered on and off, and I gained 26 lbs, then ended up at 210 after PCT and cutting (I wasn't eating as clean as I should have) so I ended up with 15lbs of muscle gains with a smaller waist than when I started off of a very low dosage of tren. Watch the sides, I ended up adding some oral dbol to counteract a problem with not being able to keep it up or climax. In my research I found it was because of the lack of estrogen in this stack, so adding dbol cleared that right up.


----------



## lpb1337 (May 30, 2012)

**edit** 200ml tren + 525ml andropen per week. I kept the strength and size gains long after, and I would definitely recommend taking this gear to anyone who comes across this post in the future.


----------



## fsoe (May 30, 2012)

if u got it from samson ,,, it is as real as it gets --- best tren I have ever used


----------



## overburdened (May 31, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Anyone ever hear of this being legit product??  _Looks_ legit (although this doesn't mean everything) but 25 ml vials aren't all that common.  It's 100mg/ml of Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate, aka Tren Hex.
> 
> I'm trying to do as much research as possible.  So far, one poster in another forum posted similar question about three (3) months ago.  Then, end of February (6 weeks later) he replied that results were amazing and product is gtg.  His vial looks exactly like mine.  Yes, I should've posted a pic but thought perhaps there are others around here that might know of or heard about this BD stuff being legit.  Obviously the source must be considered b/c it's not impossible to duplicate labels but the hologram in the flip top as well the label are two promising aspects.  In addition, I trust my source but he's at the mercy of his source and then his source's source and so on and so forth...


that's IP's product... g2g, but like some said.. some batches aren't as good as others... IP has been making those BD's in 10's and 25's for quite a while now.... they aren't bad, but you can get some brands that are better(but he has damn good prices on his bulk stuff)...  I've always said if you want the best tren, make it yourself!!


----------



## maine-dude (Apr 13, 2014)

hey bigbird - maine here. can u message me?  if not I can give u my email - don't wanna post my shit worldwide. thanks man.


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Apr 15, 2014)

I use to order thousands of these bottles at a time from China. They r real and strong.. not fake trust me

juice


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 16, 2014)

thread is from 2011 I think he knows by now


----------

